# 14 Day Boot Camp, ADHD, and A Good Program



## Comoquiendice (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm a newbie here and a prospective EMT student.

I wanted to know if anyone here had any opinions about, or any good things to say about Unitek Education's 14 Day Boot Camp certification program in Fremont, CA. It's the only program i found so far that I might still be able to qualify for (as I've missed the orientation registration dates at the local CC)

I wanted to start training this semester and I've looked around a bit but I didn't make the Riverside Community College or San Jacinto Community college deadlines either and I'm not sure where else to look as I've only recently moved down here and don't really know my way around. Any suggestions or resources/sites/books I should look into? 

I'm researching now, but I haven't found anything local yet, and I'm getting confused with all of these acronyms and certifications being thrown around my browser.

Also,

I'm a 20 year old female with ADHD and I wanted to know if there was any other ADHDer here who could offer some perspective on how the job mixes with that condition. 

Thanks for taking the time to read, and sorry for any newbie faux pas.

-Como


----------



## Sasha (Feb 19, 2009)

Do yourself a favor, and wait for the next sign up date for a real program. While you're waiting, take an a&p class. Or a pharmocology class. A real legitimate class. It'll save you from pulling out your hair when you decide to go to Paramedic school (and you should.)

I have ADHD that I refuse to take medication for. I'm a pathological pen tapper/clicker. You're gonna annoy the heck out of your classmates, and the job can depend on where you work and how busy they were. Some days I would drive partners off the wall due to the fact we were sitting and holding a gas station for three hours straight and I was bored, some days we were so busy I didn't have a chance to be bored.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 19, 2009)

14 day boot camp is not a good idea.

As for the ADHD, I doubt there is anyone who works in emergency service that couldn't be diagnosed with it. You'll probably fit right in.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 19, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I'm a pathological pen tapper/clicker. You're gonna annoy the heck out of your classmates, and the job can depend on where you work and how busy they were. Some days I would drive partners off the wall due to the fact we were sitting and holding a gas station for three hours straight and I was bored, some days we were so busy I didn't have a chance to be bored.



Oh man! I must have it too!


----------



## medic417 (Feb 19, 2009)

As I am not aware of any basic program that actually does anything but stretch out this first aid training might as well take the two week.  That is all the others add up do despite how long they are drawn out.  Now do as Sasha said and get some real education in preperation of taking a Paramedic degree program.


----------



## fortsmithman (Feb 19, 2009)

Some of the symptoms according to wikipedia are

Impulsiveness: acting before thinking of consequences, jumping from one activity to another, disorganization, tendency to interrupt other peoples' conversations.  Hyperactivity: restlessness, often characterized by an inability to sit still, fidgeting, squirminess, climbing on things, restless sleep.  Inattention: easily distracted, day-dreaming, not finishing work, difficulty listening.

That almost sounds like your average teenager.   Even sounds like me.:wacko::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::wacko:


----------



## Summit (Feb 19, 2009)

14 day course is a bad plan. A one month compressed course is as short as you should consider.

As far as ADD, you should know that in EMS many... oh look a butterfly!


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 19, 2009)

Summit said:


> As far as ADD, you should know that in EMS many... oh look a butterfly!


LOL!!

The cram course can work well for just the right student.  Just the right student would be someone with a good educational preparation for the course.  A nurse or other licensed healthcare professional.  Someone with military medic experience.  Expired EMTs looking to re-enter the field.  Someone with a solid foundation in college sciences, like Anatomy & Physiology.  If any of that applies to you, and you have the ability to take information at a rapid fire pace and retain it for the long term, then the boot camp approach is a viable option.

That said, those aren't usually the people who choose the boot camp schools.  It is usually just impatient kids who are in a hurry to put on a uniform and don't need "all that book learnin'".  Consequently, the average grad is a train wreck.  At the EMT level, simply passing the NR exam is in no way an indication of the quality of your education, or your competency.

If you want advice on the best possible plan, then enrol this semester in Anatomy & Physiology 1 and Medical Terminology, and wait to take EMT next semester.  Or even go to Unitek.  Again, with solid preparation, Unitek is a viable option.  You'll have the ability to understand and retain the theory after taking those courses.  And most of the course is just basic first aid skills anyhow.  It's not rocket surgery.  Just don't get in a hurry.  There are already enough crappy EMTs in So Cal as it is.  Concentrate on being the best you can be, not just another 20 year old with a patch.

And speaking of "already enough EMTs", what do you plan to do with this certification?  Have you done a serious job market analysis of Riverside County?  There's not much available there that involves real EMS.  If you want to go drive dialysis patients around the county for less money than the guy flipping burgers at In N Out, well you're on the right track.  Normally, I would recommend you go directly to paramedic school before the ink is even dry on your EMT card.  Unfortunately, the crap schools in your area are hung up on requiring field time before accepting you, so that's hardly an option for you.  So you have to ask yourself, what are you really going to do with this EMT card when you get it?  And will that support you for the few years it takes you to move to the next level?  And when you get to that next level, is there really any jobs available for you that you want?  Tough choices to be made in So Cal EMS, that is for sure.  Good luck!


----------



## Comoquiendice (Feb 19, 2009)

I hear ya. Thanks everyone for the responses by the way.

I'm actually only here for a semester. I'm going back to UC Berkeley where I'm a premed student. 

Mostly, I wanted a change of job that would allow me to do what I want now and gain some good experiences (and bad) learn to deal with people (civilians) and patients, and get used to working underpressure (which I like, but I think I'll have to get used to dealing with a "real live human". haha.

I've had a 4 year career in sales, going into my 5th and I'm ready to move on--after reading a few "Day in the Life" articles about Paramedics, I started to consider that maybe I might be more suited to the faster pace, or maybe I just might end up going to Med school for Emergency Medicine. I'm not really sure yet, but I want to make a move towards a career in healthcare.

I've been following the classifieds and EMT's (apparently) have a lot of opportunity in the Bay Area.

I see your point about the crash course. I've already taken Anatomy, so I'll sign up for Physiology and medical terminology. Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## medic417 (Feb 19, 2009)

Comoquiendice said:


> I've been following the classifieds and EMT's (apparently) have a lot of opportunity in the Bay Area.
> 
> I see your point about the crash course. I've already taken Anatomy, so I'll sign up for Physiology and medical terminology. Thanks for the advice everyone!



But not much money for EMT, yes lots of jobs but low low wages.  

Good for you on the education.  Keep it up.


----------



## WarDance (Feb 19, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> Some of the symptoms according to wikipedia are
> 
> Impulsiveness: acting before thinking of consequences, jumping from one activity to another, disorganization, tendency to interrupt other peoples' conversations.  Hyperactivity: restlessness, often characterized by an inability to sit still, fidgeting, squirminess, climbing on things, restless sleep.  Inattention: easily distracted, day-dreaming, not finishing work, difficulty listening.
> 
> That almost sounds like your average teenager.   Even sounds like me.:wacko::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::wacko:



Why did you put up a description of me?  Wanna go ride bikes?


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 19, 2009)

Comoquiendice said:


> Mostly, I wanted a change of job that would allow me to do what I want now and gain some good experiences (and bad) learn to deal with people (civilians) and patients, and get used to working underpressure (which I like, but I think I'll have to get used to dealing with a "real live human". haha.


While patient contact is an excellent way to help assure yourself that a career in medicine is really what you are cut out for, working as an EMT is probably the worst of all choices for doing that.  I've watched too many pre-med hopefuls get sidetracked by the cheap thrills of EMS, only to drop their studies and never finish their degree, much less enter med school.  Yes, there are a lot of EMT job ads in the paper, but they are not EMS.  They are just ambulance driver jobs for less than a living wage.  There is a major difference between the two.  That said, non-emergency transfer work will indeed give you significant patient exposure, helping you to discover if sitting around and listening to people relate all their problems to you (which is 90 percent of medical practice) is really what you want to do with your life.  If you're not sure, then this is certainly a good way to find out.



> I see your point about the crash course. I've already taken Anatomy, so I'll sign up for Physiology and medical terminology.


Well then, please step to the head of the class!  The only question left now is whether you -- knowing yourself better than anyone else -- have a proven ability to digest and recall information in a rapid-fire manner, and retain it for the long term.  Think back to previous experiences.  Ever take a science course during the summer semester, where they cram it down your throat so fast that you can hardly breathe?  Did you do well in that environment?  If so, go to Unitek.  Again, the vast majority of EMT school is nothing but practical first aid skills, not complex medical theory.  And you already have more knowledge of the human body than probably all of their instructors.  The rest is just practical skills, which is learning by doing, something that ADHD generally works well with.

Honestly, I don't recommend that anyone go to EMT school anywhere.  It's a joke.  But I do think that you have what it takes to succeed in this boot camp, and that -- with just a little experience -- you will be as good a provider as any other graduate of any other school.


----------



## bstone (Feb 19, 2009)

Do you all realize that this potention EMT is someone who has already taken Anatomy, likely some bio and chem courses and will sign up for phys and med term before EMT school? AMAZING!

Do you take Adderall or Vitamin R (Ritalin) for your ADHD?


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 19, 2009)

bstone said:


> Do you all realize that this potention EMT is someone who has already taken Anatomy, likely some bio and chem courses and will sign up for phys and med term before EMT school? AMAZING!


Agreed.  The fact that it is "amazing" is actually pretty sad.  That should be a requirement for any potential student entering the profession.


----------



## WarDance (Feb 19, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Agreed.  The fact that it is "amazing" is actually pretty sad.  That should be a requirement for any potential student entering the profession.



I don't think so.  I haven't taken anatomy or chemistry yet and I still did well in my class.  I did have a very solid biology background though.  I am continuing on to medical school so getting my EMT as a first year college student is really setting me up to get in alot of patient care hours before I enter medical school.

Also the fact that someone has taken these classes doesn't mean that someone will be a good EMT after this boot camp.  EMS is alot more than book smarts.  That's something that I learned very quickly.  You might ace every written test but you've got to apply it.  That's the hard part.


----------



## bstone (Feb 19, 2009)

WarDance said:


> I don't think so.  I haven't taken anatomy or chemistry yet and I still did well in my class.  I did have a very solid biology background though.  I am continuing on to medical school so getting my EMT as a first year college student is really setting me up to get in alot of patient care hours before I enter medical school.



If you want to enter med school you'll be doing a LOT of chemistry. I have done a full year of gen chem with lab and a full year of organic chemistry with lab. I also did biochem with lab.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 19, 2009)

WarDance said:


> Also the fact that someone has taken these classes doesn't mean that someone will be a good EMT after this boot camp.  EMS is alot more than book smarts.


Correct.  What it does mean is that they will be a lot better EMT than they would have been without it.  Do you dispute that?  Maybe we should drop biology from medical school prerequisites too?


----------



## DevilDuckie (Feb 19, 2009)

A 14 Day EMT Course?

h34r:

Why bother? If you're going to short cut your way through education, how can we trust you won't do that with patient care?


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 19, 2009)

DevilDuckie said:


> Why bother? If you're going to short cut your way through education, how can we trust you won't do that with patient care?


Cut short?  She's got more education in anatomy and physiology than the total amount of training that most EMTs receive.  And then she still receives 120 hours of EMT specific training.  So how exactly has she cut anything short?  I'd say those who go to EMT school without those prerequisites are the ones cutting things short.  Why should we trust them?


----------



## WarDance (Feb 20, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Correct.  What it does mean is that they will be a lot better EMT than they would have been without it.  Do you dispute that?  Maybe we should drop biology from medical school prerequisites too?



I don't deny that at all.  But knowing everything about the anatomy of the heart doesn't mean that you're going to do an awesome job treating someone having an MI.  
I'm currently finishing up my general biology requirements and talk about a god awful course!  If I hear anything else about a paramecium I might jump out of a window.  I tested out of the 1st semester of biology so I'm in shock at this 100 level course!
Next year I'm taking anatomy, chemistry and physics all at the same time.  Now that's going to be a nightmare.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 20, 2009)

DevilDuckie said:


> A 14 Day EMT Course?
> 
> h34r:
> 
> Why bother? If you're going to short cut your way through education, how can we trust you won't do that with patient care?



The 6 month basic course is the same number of hours as the 2 week.  Only difference is how fast completed.  Neither provides any medical education only first aid skills training.


----------



## bstone (Feb 20, 2009)

WarDance said:


> I don't deny that at all.  But knowing everything about the anatomy of the heart doesn't mean that you're going to do an awesome job treating someone having an MI.
> I'm currently finishing up my general biology requirements and talk about a god awful course!  If I hear anything else about a paramecium I might jump out of a window.  I tested out of the 1st semester of biology so I'm in shock at this 100 level course!
> Next year I'm taking anatomy, chemistry and physics all at the same time.  Now that's going to be a nightmare.



Yes that will be a nightmare. I tried not to take more than 2 sciences at a time as they are simply full time requirements.


----------



## bstone (Feb 20, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Neither provides any medical education only first aid skills training.



False and incorrect.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 20, 2009)

bstone said:


> False and incorrect.



Please explain so I can be properly educated and not trained that I am wrong.


----------



## bstone (Feb 20, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Please explain so I can be properly educated and not trained that I am wrong.



Wrong is wrong. Can't help ya.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 20, 2009)

bstone said:


> Wrong is wrong. Can't help ya.


Cool so with no new education provided I can not accept that I am wrong. 

The basic course gives such a brief overview of medicine that there is no way to call it medical education.  It focuses on monkey see monkey do skills to accomplish what many learned in boy scout first aid classes.  Yes as I have said before you do have exceptions that have prior medical education but they did not gain anything beyond skills practice in the basic course.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 20, 2009)

WarDance said:


> I don't deny that at all.  But knowing everything about the anatomy of the heart doesn't mean that you're going to do an awesome job treating someone having an MI.
> I'm currently finishing up my general biology requirements and talk about a god awful course!  If I hear anything else about a paramecium I might jump out of a window.  I tested out of the 1st semester of biology so I'm in shock at this 100 level course!
> Next year I'm taking anatomy, chemistry and physics all at the same time.  Now that's going to be a nightmare.



If you are planning to go to med school, sophmore level anatomy, chemistry, and physics will be a vacation.

especially compared to a semester of: Histology II, physiology I, biochemistry III, neuro anatomy, genetics II, epidemiology, and immunology. All with labs of course.


----------



## bstone (Feb 20, 2009)

Veneficus said:


> If you are planning to go to med school, sophmore level anatomy, chemistry, and physics will be a vacation.
> 
> especially compared to a semester of: Histology II, physiology I, biochemistry III, neuro anatomy, genetics II, epidemiology, and immunology. All with labs of course.



None of those  are required for entry in med school. Only gen chem with lab, orgo chem with lab, physics with lab and bio with lab (a year of each). Those courses you describe are typically taught IN medschool. Yes, in med school (the first 2 years) you go into the library at the way beginning and come out 2 years later fatter, insaner, etc but hopefully you passed. Then you get to learn it again for Step 1. Yippie!


----------



## WarDance (Feb 20, 2009)

bstone said:


> None of those  are required for entry in med school. Only gen chem with lab, orgo chem with lab, physics with lab and bio with lab (a year of each). Those courses you describe are typically taught IN medschool. Yes, in med school (the first 2 years) you go into the library at the way beginning and come out 2 years later fatter, insaner, etc but hopefully you passed. Then you get to learn it again for Step 1. Yippie!



It kind of depends on where you want to go to school.  Some of those things are required or strongly recommended at some schools.  Some of those other classes I haven't seen as being required for any school.  

Also my schedule next year won't really be a vacation because those aren't the only classes I will take.  I'm a psychology major and in the honors program so I have requirements to fill for those things on top of those science courses.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 20, 2009)

bstone said:


> None of those  are required for entry in med school.


Not really a relevant statement, since much of that is required to finish your pre-med degree, regardless of med school entry requirements.  The number of incoming MSI's without bachelor degrees is so microscopic as to be statistically insignificant.

And you are wrong about medic417 being wrong.  But your erroneous opinion might at least deserve consideration if you could articulate it.  Are you sure you don't want to explain?


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 20, 2009)

bstone said:


> None of those  are required for entry in med school. Only gen chem with lab, orgo chem with lab, physics with lab and bio with lab (a year of each). Those courses you describe are typically taught IN medschool. Yes, in med school (the first 2 years) you go into the library at the way beginning and come out 2 years later fatter, insaner, etc but hopefully you passed. Then you get to learn it again for Step 1. Yippie!



ummm, being in med school, i was trying to point out that gen chm, anatomy, and physics would be an easy course load to somebody who tries to take one science at a time.


----------



## spisco85 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have to agree with Medic417 90% of the EMT-B class is basic first aid. You learn there are different parts to the body but you don't learn what they do, you learn there are lots of meds out there but you don't learn what the individual drugs do for the body, you learn to take vital signs are are told they need to be between such and such number and another number otherwise call for a medic, you learn to always call for a medic to the point where so many EMTs are afraid of doing their own assessment.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 20, 2009)

spisco85 said:


> I have to agree with Medic417 90% of the EMT-B class is basic first aid. You learn there are different parts to the body but you don't learn what they do, you learn there are lots of meds out there but you don't learn what the individual drugs do for the body, you learn to take vital signs are are told they need to be between such and such number and another number otherwise call for a medic, you learn to always call for a medic to the point where so many EMTs are afraid of doing their own assessment.



As they should as they have no medical education.  It is impossible to assess what you have no or little knowledge of.  Other than the small percentage of basics with medical education from other fields this is the basic facts.


----------



## DevilDuckie (Feb 21, 2009)

An EMT should have no medical education, so that's judging the whole lot, rather than person by person?

Has the EMT no place in EMS at all? Would you suggest that everyone, wait, for your medic staffed ambulance, and receive no care at all, prior to your arrival.. no matter what your time till arrival will be?


----------



## HasTy (Feb 21, 2009)

I originally was not going to post on this thread because I do not broadcast that I am ADHD. I am a twenty year old Male ADHD guy and I happen to think that an accelerated program is not the best thing for people with this problem to go through I would suggest you do exactly like Sasha suggested and wait for a real program and start prepping your self for medic school.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 21, 2009)

DevilDuckie said:


> Has the EMT no place in EMS at all? Would you suggest that everyone, wait, for your medic staffed ambulance, and receive no care at all, prior to your arrival.. no matter what your time till arrival will be?


The ideal use of the EMT is as a first responder, to provide essential BLS until the arrival of an ambulance, which should always be staffed by paramedics.  There are plenty more first responder jobs than there are ambulance jobs, so yes, there is plenty of place for the EMT in EMS.  It's just not on a 911 ambulance.


----------



## AZFF/EMT (Feb 21, 2009)

I think 4 of the six people at my station have ADD. We walk around and open cabinets and the fridges over and over again if we are not out training or running calls. So I think you will fit in fine. It all seems to go away on calls.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 21, 2009)

Comoquiendice said:


> I'm actually only here for a semester. I'm going back to UC Berkeley where I'm a premed student.


 
Did you check if the EMT school, Fast Response, located a couple of blocks from UC Berkeley will fit your schedule?

http://fastresponse.org/latest1/?page=courses/EMT_B

or
San Francisco Paramedics Association program. The school is also right off BART.

http://sfpaonline.org/detail.lasso?ClassID=1T7391ITK3QO


----------



## amberdt03 (Feb 21, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> The ideal use of the EMT is as a first responder, to provide essential BLS until the arrival of an ambulance, which should always be staffed by paramedics.  There are plenty more first responder jobs than there are ambulance jobs, so yes, there is plenty of place for the EMT in EMS.  It's just not on a 911 ambulance.



i didn't realize that 911 companys are sending out bls ambulances. i've never heard of that. all of our 911 trucks in the dfw area(don't really know about the rest of the country) always have at least 1 medic and 1 basic. all of the area fire department 911 ambulances are staffed with 2 medics.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 21, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> i didn't realize that 911 companys are sending out bls ambulances. i've never heard of that. all of our 911 trucks in the dfw area(don't really know about the rest of the country) always have at least 1 medic and 1 basic. all of the area fire department 911 ambulances are staffed with 2 medics.


I didn't say anything about BLS ambulances.  I was talking about EMTs on a 911 ambulance.  I am quite familiar with DFW.  Fort Worth, and now Arlington too, unfortunately (since AMR came in), have EMTs on their 911 ambulances, as do a couple of the surrounding rural counties.  I oppose this use of EMTs.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 21, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> I didn't say anything about BLS ambulances.  I was talking about EMTs on a 911 ambulance.  I am quite familiar with DFW.  Fort Worth, and now Arlington too, unfortunately (since AMR came in), have EMTs on their 911 ambulances, as do a couple of the surrounding rural counties.  I oppose this use of EMTs.




Worse than 1 basic with a paramedic many small towns actually respond 911 with two basics or even lower.


----------



## amberdt03 (Feb 21, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> I didn't say anything about BLS ambulances.  I was talking about EMTs on a 911 ambulance.  I am quite familiar with DFW.  Fort Worth, and now Arlington too, unfortunately (since AMR came in), have EMTs on their 911 ambulances, as do a couple of the surrounding rural counties.  I oppose this use of EMTs.



oh ok. i just misunderstood then. well arlington actually just started letting emts work there last october. it used to be only intermediates and medics only. although really the intermediates were useless cause i've heard(haven't confirmed) that their protocol is every patient gets placed on the monitor.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 21, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> arlington actually just started letting emts work there last october. it used to be only intermediates and medics only.


They were dual medic for many years before that.  AMR has gradually whittled away at the requirement, from medic, to intermediate, and now to EMT, even though there is a glut of medics in the area.  Typical AMR, always cutting corners.  At least a couple times a day they have to call for mutual aid from Mansfield, Kennedale, Pantego, or Grand Prairie because they are out of ambulances because they don't want to spend the money.



> although really the intermediates were useless cause i've heard(haven't confirmed) that their protocol is every patient gets placed on the monitor.


Again, typical AMR.  Very cookbook based in most locations.  Defensive medical protocols written more for the benefit of their lawyers than for their patients.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 21, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> although really the intermediates were useless cause i've heard(haven't confirmed) that their protocol is every patient gets placed on the monitor.



Well at least they are educated enough to use a monitor.  Dropping down to basics is a bad choice.  The limited education benefits no one but the accountants.  With the EMT-I they at least have some education that can be used to assist patient and Parmedic partner.


----------



## amberdt03 (Feb 21, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Well at least they are educated enough to use a monitor.  Dropping down to basics is a bad choice.  The limited education benefits no one but the accountants.  With the EMT-I they at least have some education that can be used to assist patient and Parmedic partner.



i don't think intermediates can use the monitor, just start iv's and intubate, which i do agree helps out the medic more than an emt would. but in arlington most of the fire dept is paramedic certified so they usually have things going before the ambulance arrives.


----------



## amberdt03 (Feb 21, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> They were dual medic for many years before that.  AMR has gradually whittled away at the requirement, from medic, to intermediate, and now to EMT, even though there is a glut of medics in the area.  Typical AMR, always cutting corners.  At least a couple times a day they have to call for mutual aid from Mansfield, Kennedale, Pantego, or Grand Prairie because they are out of ambulances because they don't want to spend the money.
> 
> 
> Again, typical AMR.  Very cookbook based in most locations.  Defensive medical protocols written more for the benefit of their lawyers than for their patients.



i do agree, amr is more focused on the money aspect than anything else. thats why we lose so many good medics


----------



## amberdt03 (Feb 21, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> I oppose this use of EMTs.



i kinda have to disagree with you on the emt and 911 aspect. i think it would be beneficial for an emt to be partnered with an experienced(not fresh out of school) medic on a 911 truck. i think it would help them get a good idea of what a medic is all about and give them a head start, on certain aspects, for medic school. what a great way to learn about good patient assessment, from an experienced medic. thats how i learned to do mine.


----------



## DevilDuckie (Feb 21, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Worse than 1 basic with a paramedic many small towns actually respond 911 with two basics or even lower.



We use an ambulance attendant (advanced first aid) and a driver for low priority calls; and an EMT and a driver for emergencies.

The state, via loopholes in the codes, says it's okay. If the provider is competent, what's the difference. What works in one place, may not work somewhere else.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 21, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> i don't think intermediates can use the monitor, just start iv's and intubate, which i do agree helps out the medic more than an emt would. but in arlington most of the fire dept is paramedic certified so they usually have things going before the ambulance arrives.



In Texas depends on medical Director.  When I was an EMT-I we ran and read 12 leads.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 21, 2009)

DevilDuckie said:


> We use an ambulance attendant (advanced first aid) and a driver for low priority calls; and an EMT and a driver for emergencies.
> 
> The state, via loopholes in the codes, says it's okay. If the provider is competent, what's the difference. What works in one place, may not work somewhere else.



Sadly Texas will give variances that allow that as well for a short time.  Sad the communitys have no idea just how little care they actually have.


----------

